# Lowering pH in a CRS tank



## JTang

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of lowering the pH in my CRS/green shrimp tank from current level of 7.2 to 6.5-6.8. What is the safest and easiest way to do so?

Here's the set up:
20 Gal planted with FloraBase (1")
HOB Filter + XP2 (just hooked up last night) with reduced flow.
DIY CO2
Light on time: 8 hrs / day
Temp: 73 degree F
pH: 7.2

Oh n I always have a piece of almond leaf in the tank. I'm using FloraBase as substrate and not feel like changing it over to ADA unless I set up another tank! I've heard of peat moss... has anyone used that? Where to get it n how much do I need? 

Any other suggestion?


----------



## MadgicBug

I thought Florabase helps buffers the water to keep the PH at 7.0.


----------



## Death's Sting

Safe ways to lower pH using the following:

- ADA aqua-soil

- Peat Moss

- Driftwood

here one specific product:


----------



## tang daddy

you can always add a top layer of ada, just try to buy abit.... add the ada slowly like a couple tablespoons every week, this will slowly lower your ph!


----------



## shrimpman

Jon, do you have a reactor for your co2? Do you inject enough CO2? Maybe you need more? Get a pressurized CO2 system?


----------



## Tn23

I use peat moss and its worked for me before with florabase. Some say you can use indian almond leaf to also help condition and lower the pH abit.


----------



## JTang

Jimmy, I wish I can afford to have a pressurized CO2 system! LOL I already have a few pieces of drift wood, as well as almond leaves in the tank. 

I will probably get a box of peat (Fluval) as Death's Sting suggested and add a little at a time. Do you guys know where to get that? King Ed's?


----------



## JTang

Hope this will work on helping my CRS to breed. I already invested on a canister filter - XP2 so lowering the pH is my last attempt...


----------



## bumblebee

The cheap way is to use a bit of viniger. Very small amount. Or get "Acid Buffer" made by Seachem. A very little pinch can lower PH in a big way. Watch out PH chage no more than .5. At least 1KH recomended.


----------



## effox

Or lemon juice. Vinegar is probably the cheapest method, however it doesn't yield long term results.


----------



## shrimpman

Jon, put a layer of ADA might help, too, but do watch for the ammonia break-out... I got 1/4 bag left and next time we meet up for shrimp food, you can have that left over bag if you like.


----------



## JTang

Thanks, Buddy! I'll trade u some moss balls.


----------



## wil_son

I tried with adding ada soil, it worked great! 
good luck Jon!


----------



## MananaP

Hi Jon, like everyone said the magic soil works with crs and that is the only safest way to power your PH to desired level as this soil buffer ph perfect for crs. Make sure your tank is VERY STABLE(bacteria wise) so when you add this you will not have ammonia spikes which in turn could hurt the shrimps already in your tank. I would suggest you add them slowly in a couple of days apart.


----------



## zhima

if your tank is small enough, make your self some green tea and throw in the used green tea! There's your antioxidizing agent and lower pH for your shrimps. Green tea has pH 6.

 Remember to take them out, as they will decompose over time. I hope your crs won't get too much caffeine from the green tea and stay up all night to breed.

I wouldn't worry abou keeping them in neutral pH.


----------



## effox

I've got 2" of florabase in my 10 gallon. It's got a PH in the ballpark of 6-6.3.

Try another bag of florabase, perhaps you just used too little?


----------



## Mferko

wall of text... and u posted it in what, 6 threads, was that rly nec? why not make your own?


----------

